
Sergey Brin - andres
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/
======
far33d
Maybe he could resurrect the COPS system to help out YouTube a bit?

------
far33d
"Research on the Web seems to be fashionable these days and I guess I'm no
exception. Recently I have been working on the Google search engine with Larry
Page."

That's just awesome.

------
vlad
The education system is in a sad state, when people have to drop out of good
schools like Harvard and Stanford to start billion dollar companies... and
yet, they still can't afford to go back to college.

Another example is his resume. "1993 to Present." He's been working on his PhD
for 14 years now! Wow, Stanford is really taking him for all he's worth!

<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html>

Clearly, Bill Gates and Sergei Brin will never work in emerging fields like
actuarial science at a large insurance company.

~~~
vlad
The above post was a parody. :)

------
jkaringada
I can see why google's UI is so minimalistic.

~~~
andre
I read somewhere that it started out being minimalistic because none of the
two founders knew much of HTML.

